# Diy Mail



## Hardtail1969 (19/7/17)

So, I got this package yesterday...







Two wood enclosures...









A few mosfet etc kits




Battery sleds




Triple batt kit




Two fat daddy noisy cricket safety upgrade kits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Po7713 (19/7/17)

WOW Very Nice Where did you order from?


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/7/17)

Imported. A few different places stock diy vape gear. No one in za though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

